# Baby Back Ribs Inside



## Roll_Bones (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a rack of very meaty baby back ribs. Very meaty and heavy.
I have seasoned them with with a mixture of pressed fresh garlic and olive oil emulsified a little. I have also sprinkled salt, pepper and homemade Cajun seasoning over them very well. They are highly seasoned.

Its to cold for a grill or smoker, so its the oven for me.
Can anyone help me out?
I have done ribs in the oven before, but they are just good.  I want better than good.

I am open to some BBQ sauce and liquid smoke which I have both on hand.
The ribs are resting in my seasoning mixture until tomorrow evening.
Any ideas are appreciated.

Thanks in Advance............John


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is a link to a Good Eats episode where AB did baby backs in the oven.  I figured you could get an idea of the process as you've already seasoned your racks.  I've used this process and it works well.  You could even toss them on the grill for a few minutes to finish them after baking.

Who Loves Ya Baby-Back? Recipe : Alton Brown : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## merstar (Nov 9, 2013)

This is the recipe I use, except I use much less BBQ sauce - the ribs are succulent/falling off the bone tender:
Baby Back Ribs Recipe - Food.com - 58691


----------



## pacanis (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought there was going to be a picture of some baby back ribs inside this thread


----------



## merstar (Nov 9, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I thought there was going to be a picture of some baby back ribs inside this thread



There are 16 mouthwatering photos at the link I posted above! Here's the link again:
http://www.food.com/recipe/baby-back-ribs-58691


----------



## pacanis (Nov 9, 2013)

merstar said:


> There are 16 mouthwatering photos at the link I posted above! Here's the link again:
> Baby Back Ribs Recipe - Food.com - 58691


 
The sauce on those triple liquor ribs sounds good.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 9, 2013)

After I get my ribs all rubbed down, I wrap them individually in foil and throw them in a 230F oven for 3-4 hrs depending on their size. After that time, I unwrap them, place them on a roasting rack, slather them with BBQ sauce and under the broiler they go. I do each side two or three times. I love to grab a bone, give it a little twist and pull it out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 9, 2013)

I would add some liquid smoke and, if you have some, smoked paprika. If you don't have some, get some  The first time I made ribs in the oven, when DH tasted it, he thought I had somehow smoked it.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 9, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I would add some liquid smoke and, if you have some, smoked paprika. If you don't have some, get some  The first time I made ribs in the oven, when DH tasted it, he thought I had somehow smoked it.



You got that right GG. Since we bought the condo smoked paprika has replaced regular paprika in all my pork rubs. For brisket I prefer liquid smoke.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. Your suggestions have now given me enough to experiment some.

I am going to bake them on low heat 225-250°f covered with foil for a few hours.
I will then uncover them, baste them with BBQ sauce, the drippings and LS as I brown them up under the broiler.  I may forgo the LS as these ribs are so garlicky.  I might even skip the BBQ sauce altogether and go more towards a mojo.
Lots to think about here......LOl  But at least i have several options.

GG. Who is DH?  And yes, I do keep smoked paprika on hand at all times.

Thanks everyone. I will take a picture of the results.


----------



## bbobson (Nov 10, 2013)

+1 on smoked paprika.  Returning from Yellowstone this fall the bride and I stopped in Boise to visit the Basque district (bit of a let down but we still enjoyed it).  Talked hard to get her to pick up some smoked paprika but she gave in after 5 seconds or so.  Finally used it on a roasted chicken now we are just looking for another excuse.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> GG. Who is DH?  And yes, I do keep smoked paprika on hand at all times.



DH = dear husband. You might also see people use DW, DS, DD, etc., for other dear family members


----------



## roadfix (Nov 10, 2013)

I've done them in the oven, tightly foiled, but only 2 hours at 350°F, then sauce and finish unfoiled in the oven or outdoor grill.  Total cook time, about 2.5 hrs.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2013)

My father used to do oven ribs and they came out great. I asked him his method and it was just the opposite of the rest of the known world. I don't remember times or temps, but he roasts them uncovered first, then adds his sauce and covers them to finish.
Tasty...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay. Update.  They came out fabulous.  No pictures though.

I put them on a sheet pan wrapped in the same foil they had been resting in. 3.0 hours at 250°.
Open up the foil and poured the drippings into a glass measuring cup with some BBQ sauce.
Returned to the broiler until nice and brown, slathering sauce and shaking liquid smoke on them.
I could not turn them over as they were too tender.

Removed from oven and covered them back up in the foil.
They were excellent with the exception they might have been to tender.
Next time I will not cook for 3 hours.
I will cook for two hours at 250° and check to see if they can be lifted without breaking.

I served homemade garlic bread, cole slaw and baked beans.

Thanks everyone.  MDW loved them.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2013)

Contrary to popular opinion, ribs should not be "falling off the bone".  Look for the meat to shrink back from the ends of the ribs and feel a little loose in the meat.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds awesome RB. Glad it worked out for you. Maybe next time drop the temp down to 225F and keep the same time.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Contrary to popular opinion, ribs should not be "falling off the bone".  Look for the meat to shrink back from the ends of the ribs and feel a little loose in the meat.


I have had them many ways and I prefer falling off the bone. I braise mine covered  in a about half of an inch of watered down tomato juice and a few garlic cloves, liquid smoke and some bbq rub or Monreal steak spice. Then, they are well done(after about an hour at 300) I finish them on a rack for another hour while saucing them liberally with a sweet/spicey home made sauce. 
Then, I use a vinegary style hot sauce like Texas Pete. The whole sweet/salty/tangy/spicey combo is very nice...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Contrary to popular opinion, ribs should not be "falling off the bone".  Look for the meat to shrink back from the ends of the ribs and feel a little loose in the meat.



This has been my opinion as well.  I usually use my outdoor smoker and they never get this tender. I can always pick them up with tongs.
I do like a little bite to my ribs. This along with the true smoke flavor makes for an excellent rack of ribs.

But yesterday proved, preconceived notions are not always correct.
They came out much better than expected.
I think my wife liked them better than the ones I cook outside.

So in the winter, we have fall off the bones savory ribs in sweet BBQ sauce.
When the weather permits, we will have smoked ribs that do not fall off the bone and enjoy them that way as well.

Thanks Again Everyone.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 11, 2013)

As far as the foiled slabs being too tender to handle out of the oven, I cut my slabs in half then foil them individually before cooking.  They're more manageable this way.

I don't care for 'fall-off-the-bone' ribs but ribs foiled and done in the oven always tend to come out this way for me.  My family loves it.
I personally prefer a firmer bite and pull which I get from not foiling them when done in smokers, outdoor, for instance.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 11, 2013)

My father sliced the rack into 2-3 bone pieces. It worked out well since the flavoring came from the rub and the sauce, more meat was exposed than leaving them in big pieces. And it guaranteed you'd be going back for seconds and thirds...


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Contrary to popular opinion, ribs should not be "falling off the bone".  Look for the meat to shrink back from the ends of the ribs and feel a little loose in the meat.



I have heard that from more than one pro chef. When they are falling off the bone, they are starting to dry out.


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Nov 11, 2013)

What kind of BBQ do you guys use on your Ribs? I've cooked ribs once & they didn't turn out as good as expected. And no where near, like the restaurants taste.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 11, 2013)

*A sauce of some substance*

Mike was driving home to LA from a business trip to Kansas City. In Arizona he sees an elderly man walking on the side of the road. He stops and asks if he would like a ride.
With a silent nod of thanks, the elder got into the car.
Driving on, Mike tries in vain to make a bit of small talk with the man. The old man just sat silently, looking intently at everything he saw, studying every little detail, until he noticed a brown bag on the seat next to Mike.
"What in bag?" asked the old man.
Mike looked down at the brown bag and said, "It's a bottle of barbecue sauce from Arthur Bryant's. I got it for my wife."
The old timer was silent for another moment or two. Then speaking with quiet wisdom, he said:
"Good trade..."

--

This is a regional list of bbq sauce types.   Not sure how accurate it is, but it's written by a guy who looks like he likes his BBQ

Barbecue Sauce Recipes: The 12 American barbecue sauce types

As far as store bought sauces,  I like Bone Suckin' Sauce the best.  It's sort of a sweet sour flavor, less sweet than Sweet Baby Ray's.   Google up and see where it's sold nearest you. It's elusive.   My 2nd best is Famous Dave's Original  I have to spiff both my fave's with a shake of Tiger Sauce which is sweet hot peppery Asian type sauce, not a bbq sauce, and sometimes I add a shot of vinegar.


----------



## merstar (Nov 11, 2013)

My favorite is Stubb's Original.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2013)

Jessica_Morris said:


> What kind of BBQ do you guys use on your Ribs? I've cooked ribs once & they didn't turn out as good as expected. And no where near, like the restaurants taste.



Ribs are one of those things that you need to practice. With the variety of ingredients in rubs and sauces, they can come out differently every time 

I like Kraft Original bbq sauce, but I always add some red-wine vinegar to it. Sweet Baby Ray's was on sale recently, so I got a couple bottles of that and DH likes it. Good luck


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 12, 2013)

roadfix said:


> As far as the foiled slabs being too tender to handle out of the oven, I cut my slabs in half then foil them individually before cooking.  They're more manageable this way.
> 
> I don't care for 'fall-off-the-bone' ribs but ribs foiled and done in the oven always tend to come out this way for me.  My family loves it.
> I personally prefer a firmer bite and pull which I get from not foiling them when done in smokers, outdoor, for instance.



I always try to cook whole slabs of any type pork rib.. But the idea to cut in half sounds reasonable to do when cooking them indoors and covered.
It is very possible I could have picked up a half a rack and turned them over.



Addie said:


> I have heard that from more than one pro chef. When they are falling off the bone, they are starting to dry out.



Maybe, but the "falling off the bone" ribs I made were succulent. Much more juicy and tender than the ones I make outside.  If I could get this texture outside, I would be very happy.
Besides when they are wrapped in foil, they are not drying out.  Just like a pot roast does not dry out.
I do see the point if you are open cooking them.



Jessica_Morris said:


> What kind of BBQ do you guys use on your Ribs? I've cooked ribs once & they didn't turn out as good as expected. And no where near, like the restaurants taste.



I use cheap "Sweet Baby Rays". I get two giant bottles at Costco for very little money.
I always kick up my BBQ sauce, so the base sauce is not that important to me.  I try to stay away from "hickory" or other wood flavored sauces as I am going to change its taste some.

Never use a finishing sauce while cooking. Learn the difference.
Most any cheap sweet BBQ sauce is fine for cooking with.  But vinegary spicy finishing sauces should be served at the table for well, dipping.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 12, 2013)

Generally, foil or no foil, if your ribs come out dry when cooked outdoors, you've over cooked them.  When they pass the bend test, they done, regardless of time or temp.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 14, 2013)

I did baby backs last night, tightly foiled in the oven for 2 hours and finished over a grill, basting with BBQ sauce & rib dripping mixture.  
I followed Jamie Gwen's Rib Fest recipe and thus far the ribs have turned out great the several times I've done this.  The only alteration to her recipe is that I didn't add any fluids in the foil with the ribs.

Here's a pic from last night's cook:


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks great, roadfix!


----------



## Caslon (Nov 15, 2013)

How come major chain supermarkets in the USA no longer stock baby back ribs?  $$$?


----------



## roadfix (Nov 15, 2013)

Caslon said:


> How come major chain supermarkets in the USA no longer stock baby back ribs?  $$$?


Loin backs or baby backs are commonly available at most supermarket chains here in SoCal.  Are they rare in your area?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2013)

Caslon said:


> How come major chain supermarkets in the USA no longer stock baby back ribs?  $$$?




This is not the case in the Northeast.  I can get baby backs at the supermarket and at Costco (also spareribs and St. Louis style).


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2013)

Caslon said:


> How come major chain supermarkets in the USA no longer stock baby back ribs?  $$$?



They're available here in the Midwest.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 15, 2013)

The 3 major chains in my CA area don't.  Ralphs, Albertsons, Vons, They have Farmer Johns Pork Ribs (no mention of baby on the package). They're a lot bigger compared to the size of a rack in packaged precooked brands such as Lloyds, Tony Romo, etc.  

So...I dunno why.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 15, 2013)

Hmm.....I just bought Farmer John loin backs at Vons, on sale this week, for $2.99/lb.
The label on the cryo package says Loin Backs.  You'll rarely see them labeled as "baby backs"

Check Vons on-line ad for this week....it's there advertised as "Meaty Loin Back Ribs"


----------



## Caslon (Nov 16, 2013)

roadfix said:


> Hmm.....I just bought Farmer John loin backs at Vons, on sale this week, for $2.99/lb.
> The label on the cryo package says Loin Backs.  You'll rarely see them labeled as "baby backs"
> 
> Check Vons on-line ad for this week....it's there advertised as "Meaty Loin Back Ribs"



I know of those. They're not exactly baby sized at all, and they're all I've seen for sale. Not at all the smaller sized racks LLoyds makes. I bought some to crock pot one time and couldn't get but 1/4 of the rack in the pot. Way too big a rib bones. Tonight I saw thatAlbertsons had their own brand ribs, a bit smaller than Farmer Johns, but still bigger than I've come to expect.  Those too were labeled "pork loin ribs".

Ah well.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 16, 2013)

roadfix said:


> Hmm.....I just bought Farmer John loin backs at Vons, on sale this week, for $2.99/lb.
> The label on the cryo package says Loin Backs.  You'll rarely see them labeled as "baby backs"
> 
> Check Vons on-line ad for this week....it's there advertised as "Meaty Loin Back Ribs"



Next time you browse there , molest a pack of pre-cooked brand Lloyds ribs. Notice the ribs are a lot smaller?   Now go and size up the rib bones of Farmer Johns brand size. Do you see any difference?   I want to say, thanks and also nevermind, hahaha.

I suppose...here in this area, true babyback ribs (frozen or no) aren't in demand enough to stock them.  Anyone seen the price of Lloyds pre-cooked ribs?    Notice how petite the rib bones are, and lots of meat off to the side?  I don't see those type pork ribs being sold here now.

I bet it has something to do with growing animals larger before slaughter.  Smaller sized pork ribs are just too much a waste...grow the animal a bit larger may be what's happening.

Lamb, and chicken and pigs.  Animals are now being grown more  for their meat output.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2013)

I think Lloyd's probably trims their rib ends off to make a neater package.  I wouldn't use Lloyd's as the standard for ribs.  Talk to the meat manager about it.  He should be happy to help.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 16, 2013)

Usually, restaurant baby backs are much smaller in size.  I think the Tony Romas' chain source their own ribs for size and consistency, and they probably raise their own hogs.

The only time I've seen similarly sized ribs in major supermarkets were frozen ones from Denmark, in 10 lb cartons, priced at only $1/lb.  These slabs were small.  And it's been a couple of years since I've last seen them.  
I remember there was a huge discussion about these Danish ribs some time ago either here or at another BBQ site.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 16, 2013)

Caslon said:


> How come major chain supermarkets in the USA no longer stock baby back ribs?  $$$?



I can get them in the supermarket and in Costco. Always available.



Andy M. said:


> This is not the case in the Northeast.  I can get baby backs at the supermarket and at Costco (also spareribs and St. Louis style).



I buy mine exclusively from Costco. The price is less than 1/2 of what they charge in the supermarket and they have more meat on them. They are beautiful and extremely meaty.

They St Louis cut is also very nice.  Sometimes they are a bit to lean and you must be carfule when cooking them.

The baby backs are less than $3.00 a pound and the St Louis are 10 cents less a pound.  Amazing price I must say.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice thing about Costco ribs is that the membrane is already removed from each slab, at least the baby backs and St. Louis cuts are, packaged by Swift.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 17, 2013)

roadfix said:


> The only time I've seen similarly sized ribs in major supermarkets were frozen ones from Denmark, in 10 lb cartons, priced at only $1/lb.  These slabs were small.  And it's been a couple of years since I've last seen them.
> I remember there was a huge discussion about these Danish ribs some time ago either here or at another BBQ site.



Man, I wish those were for sale here.  I bet ya anything that the reason you don't see smaller sized ribs for sale in a lot of places, is that, it's not economically viable anymore. That's my theory.  Slaughtering younger pigs for their smaller sized ribs is probably a losing proposition compared to growing them larger.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 18, 2013)

roadfix said:


> Nice thing about Costco ribs is that the membrane is already removed from each slab, at least the baby backs and St. Louis cuts are, packaged by Swift.



Ours have no visible writing on the packages so its a mystery who packages them.
I guess I should look at the label? 

I loved the way they removed that long bone across the top on regular spareribs. Now they don't sell them anymore. Only St. Louis and baby backs.  Its fine with me.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 18, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Ours have no visible writing on the packages so its a mystery who packages them.
> I guess I should look at the label?


Regardless of who the distributor is are your Costco rib membranes been removed?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2013)

Last time I bought ribs at Costco, I got St. Louis and I had to remove the membrane.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2013)

roadfix said:


> Regardless of who the distributor is are your Costco rib membranes been removed?





Andy M. said:


> Last time I bought ribs at Costco, I got St. Louis and I had to remove the membrane.



No, the membranes were present on both the baby backs and the St. Louis.
I quit pulling it off anyway, unless it very thick and apparent.
I can't tell the difference with it or without it.

Update: I made ribs inside again and adjusted the cooking time to two hours at 250°F instead of three.
Next time it will be 2.5 hours at 250°F, then broil until nicely browned up.

They were very good, but need the extra 1/2 hour it seems.
There were no leftovers, so I assume the kids and grand kids enjoyed them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2014)

I just posted my rib recipe, with the dry rub, on another rib post.  Alter it by not using the grill, and by adding smoked paprika to the rub.  You won't need a sauce, and will have fall-off-the bone tender ribs.  Yo might want to open the foil and expose the ribs to the broiler for 5 minutes or so, just to dry the coating a bit.

Oh, and I'm going to have to try some of these other great looking recipes, just so that I can have other great tasting rib varieties.  I'm all about variety.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the  North


----------



## capecodcooking (Feb 2, 2014)

Roll_Bones
Just found your message in the nick of time.
looking over the thread now and will take some suggestions for cooking this afternoon
thanks for picking up on my original message
ted


----------



## capecodcooking (Feb 2, 2014)

Costco has great meat products.One of my sons is a manager in waltham,ma.
prices are better and the quality is very good if not the best.
More importantly, the founder has a great deal of respect for his employee's and takes care of them well.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 2, 2014)

capecodcooking said:


> Costco has great meat products.One of my sons is a manager in waltham,ma.
> prices are better and the quality is very good if not the best.
> More importantly, the founder has a great deal of respect for his employee's and takes care of them well.



Well said.  Your son has a career if he wants one at Costco.
Funny how Costco can pay a living wage to their employees and other stores cannot or will not.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> No, the membranes were present on both the baby backs and the St. Louis.
> I quit pulling it off anyway, unless it very thick and apparent.
> I can't tell the difference with it or without it.
> 
> ...



Tonight I cooked my tightly foiled and highly seasoned rib portions at 250 degrees for 2.5 hrs, without any liquid. I drained off the liquid that developed and brushed both sides with "Jack Daniel's Master Blend" sauce and broiled them on each side for 5 minutes. They were without a doubt, the best ribs we've ever had anywhere! The meat was perfectly cooked with just the "slightest" bit of resistance from the bone, just the way we like them. You are so right...the time and temp is perfect!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 3, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Tonight I cooked my tightly foiled and highly seasoned rib portions at 250 degrees for 2.5 hrs, without any liquid. I drained off the liquid that developed and brushed both sides with "Jack Daniel's Master Blend" sauce and broiled them on each side for 5 minutes. They were without a doubt, the best ribs we've ever had anywhere! The meat was perfectly cooked with just the "slightest" bit of resistance from the bone, just the way we like them. You are so right...the time and temp is perfect!



They do come out very good this way. You are quickly becoming my favorite member!
I am an outdoor rib guy and always suffered through the winter without my favorite BBQ recipes.
When I made these inside using this method, my wife said they were better than the ones I make outside in my smoker.
I now know what i have been doing wrong all these years outside.
Cooking with to high a heat.

If I can just apply this principle to my smoker, I am certain I can improve the final product.
It seems an electric smoker would work so much better as temp control is paramount.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 4, 2014)

pacanis said:


> My father sliced the rack into 2-3 bone pieces. It worked out well since the flavoring came from the rub and the sauce, more meat was exposed than leaving them in big pieces. And it guaranteed you'd be going back for seconds and thirds...



I used your Dad's idea Pac, and it worked out perfectly for my Super Bowl ribs. 

I used a 24 hr rub on them of  lots of smoked paprika, garlic and onion powder, cumin and Kosher salt.  The smoked paprika made *all *the difference, and I could not tell the difference from outdoor ribs.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 5, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks. Your suggestions have now given me enough to experiment some.
> 
> I am going to bake them on low heat 225-250°f covered with foil for a few hours.
> I will then uncover them, baste them with BBQ sauce, the drippings and LS as I brown them up under the broiler. I may forgo the LS as these ribs are so garlicky. I might even skip the BBQ sauce altogether and go more towards a mojo.
> ...


As little as I like children I find the thought of "baby back ribs" faintly distressing. 

Seriously though, what are baby back ribs? Are they those cut off ones about 21/2-3inches long. I think I've seen those labelled as "short ribs" over here. Beef or pork?


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 5, 2014)

MC,  "baby back ribs" are just the ribs from a smaller hog "market size".


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 6, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> MC,  "baby back ribs" are just the ribs from a smaller hog "market size".




I believe baby back ribs are from the upper part of the rib near the back bone.  Spare ribs are the lower, fuller, part.

I don't think size of the pig has anything to do with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 6, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> I believe baby back ribs are from the upper part of the rib near the back bone.  Spare ribs are the lower, fuller, part.
> 
> I don't think size of the pig has anything to do with it.




Correctamundo!  Pork ribs as shown.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 6, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> *As little as I like children I find the thought of "baby back ribs" faintly distressing.
> *
> Seriously though, what are baby back ribs? Are they those cut off ones about 21/2-3inches long. I think I've seen those labelled as "short ribs" over here. Beef or pork?



I snorted my Pepsi over that one. 


Great graphic Andy! I prefer #3 over #1.


----------

